# John Davenant and Colossians 1:6



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 27, 2019)

John Davenant (British delegate to the Synod of Dort and Bishop of Salisbury) has some interesting comments on the text-critical question concerning Colossians 1:6. The AV, following the TR, reads “Which is come unto you, as it is in all the world; and bringeth forth fruit.” The ASV, following the CT (and the MT; see the textual notes of the NKJV), reads “which is come unto you; even as it is increasing.” Davenant argues that the CT/MT reading is the correct one:

_And bringeth forth fruit_.] Here we must supply, _in all the world_, as it doth in you; we may also add, (what is found in many copies), _and increaseth_. …

_And increaseth_.] This is found in various copies, and is expressed by the Syriac translation; which words shew the efficacy of the Gospel in the multitude of those professing it. For it is said to increase when the number of those increases who embrace the Christian faith. And truly in this sense the Gospel has increased to a miracle.

John Davenant, _An Exposition of the Epistle of St. Paul to the Colossians_, trans. Josiah Allport (1627; 2 vols, London: Hamilton, Adams, and Co., 1831), i, 95, 97.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

